# Questions about Ports or Packages do not belong here



## DutchDaemon (Aug 7, 2014)

Please note that the *Installing & Upgrading* forum (the one you're in now) only deals with issues regarding installing and upgrading *the FreeBSD operating system* (the so-called *Base System*).

Questions about installing, deinstalling, upgrading, configuring, or running *third-party applications*, otherwise knows as *ports* or *packages*, do not belong here; they belong in the *Installation and Maintenance of FreeBSD Ports or Packages* forum, except for questions about already installed ports or packages that specifically perform *web services or network services* (e.g. web servers like Apache, NGINX), mail-related servers (like Postfix, Dovecot), FTP servers (Filezilla, ProFTPd), etc.). Those questions should be asked in the *Web & Network Services* forum.


----------

